# My tank



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

This my tank that I just setup. Tell me what you think. I have a bottle of tetra safestart to get things jumpstarted. Any other plants I need to get? I do have a hitch hiker. I can't tell what it is but I know own it's not a snail or shrimp.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Your stem plants on the right, spread them out a bit, there won't be enough light at the mid and lower part of the stem for leaves and they will get bare.


----------



## kbraz303 (Oct 15, 2016)

I really like the setup of your tank so far! Maybe add one or two shorter plants in for variety and to keep your betta entertained. I know my betta likes zooming around and weaving in between his plants, or just hiding among them for some privacy.


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm gonna ask about some short ones when I take a water sample in. I've also gotta ask to see if they can special order a betta for me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

Ended up getting some dwarf hair grass from petsmart and I split up the tall jungle value. At least that is what I think it is.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Left to right on newest photo:
Amazon Sword, Dwarf Hairgrass, Rotala Indica, Dwarf Hairgrass, and Java Fern 

Do you have a picture of the hitchhiker? We could ID it for you.


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

Haven't seen it since I redid the tank

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

Thus is the best picture I can get. Won't sit still long enough to get a good one

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Weegie said:


> Thus is the best picture I can get. Won't sit still long enough to get a good one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Looks like a scud, harmless in a betta tank, likely to become a snack. Only a problem if you're keeping dwarf shrimp (like crs, cherries, blue bolts, etc)-scuds can out eat and reproduce faster shrimp.


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

So this might not be a bad thing after all. What exactly is it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

https://vimeo.com/188359271

Here is a video of it

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

